# Shall I change my job?



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I've had an email today from Reed Employment Agency urging me to apply for a job with three employers who are recruiting at the moment, they are Tesco, Boots and MI6. Which one do you think I should apply for? "I shall say ziz only wence"


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

don't you want to be a frogman? :wink2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Sounds like you are on LinkedIn. Agencies are always trawling that site looking for candidates to fill various opportunities.

They seem to go cold when I let slip I retired some years ago.

You will know that sometimes they are just after our connections to wheedle their way in.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Sprinta said:


> don't you want to be a frogman? :wink2:


ooh no I don't like frogs, its when they jump it scares me:surprise:



HurricaneSmith said:


> Sounds like you are on LinkedIn. Agencies are always trawling that site looking for candidates to fill various opportunities.
> 
> They seem to go cold when I let slip I retired some years ago.
> 
> You will know that sometimes they are just after our connections to wheedle their way in.


I'm not on LinkedIn, though I get plenty of invites from people who are, I don't do Twitter or Facebook, either. I think I probably registered with Reed eons ago and they are looking for someone with my profile, middle aged, female, under represented in MI6 apparently, I can't think why!:wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

no contest. fantastic pension. thats no secrete.

cabby


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Distribution reprersentertive at sainsburys


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I can just see you skulking about with your collar turned up and a Walther PPK in your pocket.  Maybe they want you to infiltrate a FUNSTERS meet. Everyone knows they are up to no good. Go for the MI6 job for Defo.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Barry I reckon I will, I have had loads of fun with this one, especially at work today. I am now known as 007 & 3/4. 

My boss is applying for the Boots job, so she can get discount on her slap and my other colleague is applying for the Tesco job to get discount on her shopping, so that leaves an apprentice and a temp to run our NHS dept.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

When I last looked at MI6 a few years ago, the money wasn't that good.
Maybe Boots and Tesco pay better lol?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The movie 'Johnny English' was based on the life of Barry.


Did you notice how Johnny was clumsy and always breaking things?


Need I say more? >


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

How about leader of the SNP, I understand that her wage is bigger than Dave's.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> The movie 'Johnny English' was based on the life of Barry.
> 
> Did you notice how Johnny was clumsy and always breaking things?
> 
> Need I say more? >


Hmm. Odd. Most people consider me more of a 007 Character I am sure. Actually he was always wrecking stuff as well. Maybe thats who you meant.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

deefordog said:


> When I last looked at MI6 a few years ago, the money wasn't that good.
> Maybe Boots and Tesco pay better lol?


I think they probably would pay better.

I have given up on my guilty conscience and decided to get a cleaner in for 2 hours per week so I can continue working and do my diploma.

I work in the NHS and the cleaners hourly rate is more than mine, summat a bit wrong there, I know, I've got it, I'll go and clean at MI6 problem solved.:wink2:


----------

